# RC24 - Remote Control Codes...



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Okay - here is a question. I have an HR20-700, HR10-250 and an HDR2 set up. The TIVO remote codes set in the 'System Menu' are 1 for the HDVR2 and 2 for the HR10-250. I have a Harmony 880 remote set up to control it all, but even though the harmony remote is somewhat peanut-like (and I'm a fan of the TIVO peanut remote form-factor). It has never felt right - it feels too light. I actually like the ergonomic feel of the RC-24 very much and I've determined it is because of the rubber backing and the weight. I have an RC32RF back lit remote ordered and will receive it on Monday.

I would like to use the RC32RF AV1 input to control the HDVR2 on TIVO remote code 1 and the RC32RF AV2 input to control the HR10-250 on TIVO remote code 2. Are there discrete remote codes to set it up like this? Or, is this only possible for a learning remote? I really hope not.

So far after the better part of a week I'm still enjoying the HR20. I really have no complaints yet. It has recorded EVERYTHING I've instructed it to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

IIRC, the RC remotes only can control the ZERO code for the TiVo units.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC, the RC remotes only can control the ZERO code for the TiVo units.


Yes, the RC24 only has codes for tivo remote address "0". As for the RC32RF I don't own one yet:

Earl, does it accept such codes as 01443 or 01444? Or maybe codes 20740 & 20745 on av1 or av2 device slots? These are codes for alternate tivo remote addresses in UEI universal remotes.


----------



## dallasjj (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC, the RC remotes only can control the ZERO code for the TiVo units.


Any idea on the program codes for an LG DVD player/recorder (model LGXBR446). The manufacturer LG is conspicuously absent from the supported list.

BTW I had to switch the remote to RF in order to get it to work. The IR setup


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

dallasjj said:


> Any idea on the program codes for an LG DVD player/recorder (model LGXBR446). The manufacturer LG is conspicuously absent from the supported list.


Try code 20591.


----------



## dallasjj (Sep 21, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Try code 20591.


Thanks, 20591 worked for the LG DVD Player.

I have the HR20-700 and its default remote. I programmed TV to my Samsung HD-LCD and my Sony amp is under AV1. Any way to have the volume control associated with my amp to be the Volume control that is available while the switch is on the Direct TV setting. Right now the volume controls the TV set which has no audio.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

dallasjj said:


> Thanks, 20591 worked for the LG DVD Player.
> 
> I have the HR20-700 and its default remote. I programmed TV to my Samsung HD-LCD and my Sony amp is under AV1. Any way to have the volume control associated with my amp to be the Volume control that is available while the switch is on the Direct TV setting. Right now the volume controls the TV set which has no audio.


If you have TV code programmed, do the following to punch-through the sony aud to all devices:

1. av1
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Edmund said:


> If you have TV code programmed, do the following to punch-through the sony aud to all devices:
> 
> 1. av1
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


I have a Sansui 13 inch TV & VCR combo in the bedroom using the D11 receiver and the RC-32 remote. Is there a code so I can use it for both the receiver and TV?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

shamus46 said:


> I have a Sansui 13 inch TV & VCR combo in the bedroom using the D11 receiver and the RC-32 remote. Is there a code so I can use it for both the receiver and TV?


Not a TV code, try VCR codes 20479 & 21479 on either av1 or av2 device slots. To get the vol, make sure there is some TV code programmed to the Tv device, and do the following:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT

The only difference between codes 20479 & 21479, is they use different VOL commands then one another, power and tuner commands are the same.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Edmund said:


> Not a TV code, try VCR codes 20479 & 21479 on either av1 or av2 device slots. To get the vol, make sure there is some TV code programmed to the Tv device, and do the following:
> 
> 1. av1 or av2
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


OK, I have volume control but still can not turn the TV on and off.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

shamus46 said:


> OK, I have volume control but still can not turn the TV on and off.


You need to press the middle power key in the av1 or av2 device. The TV ON & OFF keys are strictly for TV codes programmed to the TV device, in your case there is none. And anyways there are many brands of Tv's with preset TV device codes, and the Tv ON & OFF still don't work. A big name like Panasonic, none of its codes have preset commands to the ON & OFF key. Oh and you're welcome.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Edmund said:


> You need to press the middle power key in the av1 or av2 device. The TV ON & OFF keys are strictly for TV codes programmed to the TV device, in your case there is none. And anyways there are many brands of Tv's with preset TV device codes, and the Tv ON & OFF still don't work. A big name like Panasonic, none of its codes have preset commands to the ON & OFF key. Oh and you're welcome.


Thank you very much, that works great.


----------



## stackman (Feb 18, 2006)

Has anyone found any codes that will work with Harmon/Kardon receivers? I have tried the supplied codes and a code scan to no luck. Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

stackman said:


> Has anyone found any codes that will work with Harmon/Kardon receivers? I have tried the supplied codes and a code scan to no luck. Thanks


with HK use of a two-button power scheme, the RC24 will never turn ON & OFF the HK receiver. The codes are 31304,and 30110, to get the vol commands, first you need a tv code programmed to the TV device, then do the following:

1, av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL UP


----------



## stackman (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks, but that did not work also. Just want to use it for volume and mute, but no codes see to work.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

stackman said:


> Thanks, but that did not work also. Just want to use it for volume and mute, but no codes see to work.


Actually the only codes in the RC24 for HK are 30110, 30189, 30891, 30892. The RC32Rf has 3 newer codes. Do you have TV code programmed in or not? The vol keys won't work until you do.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Aug 31, 2006)

Similar issue here. HR20 manual doesn't list LG receivers. 

Anyone know the code for the LG LH-T965S receiver???


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

ericlovestivo said:


> Similar issue here. HR20 manual doesn't list LG receivers.
> 
> Anyone know the code for the LG LH-T965S receiver???


What is it, an audio receiver?


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

I just got a Westinghouse Widescreen LCD TV Model LTV-19w3. I am using it with a D11 receiver with a RC-23 remote. I have tried all the codes I can find and the volume works great but I can not turn the TV off without putting the mode button on TV. Is there a code that will allow me the use the TV on and off button in the receiver mode?
Thanks,
Shamus46


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

shamus46 said:


> I just got a Westinghouse Widescreen LCD TV Model LTV-19w3. I am using it with a D11 receiver with a RC-23 remote. I have tried all the codes I can find and the volume works great but I can not turn the TV off without putting the mode button on TV. Is there a code that will allow me the use the TV on and off button in the receiver mode?
> Thanks,
> Shamus46


Its probably using the sony tv code 10000, some westinghouse tv's that use the sony tv code, don't respond to sony discrete commands. which is what are mapped to tv ON & OFF keys. So you're probably out of luck.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Aug 31, 2006)

Edmund said:


> What is it, an audio receiver?


Yes, the LG LH-T965S is an audio receiver.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

ericlovestivo said:


> Yes, the LG LH-T965S is an audio receiver.


There is one LG audio code, 31293.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

anyone have LG HDTV code for HR20 remote?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

ralphfurley said:


> anyone have LG HDTV code for HR20 remote?


Try code 10178.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Try code 10178.


Look under the choices for Goldstar


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a Toshiba 32Hl66 LCD and I can not get the tv to turn off using the tv power button unless I slide the selector to tv. I had been using this while in DTV mode fine for the last two weeks but tonight I programed the HR20 remote to control my DVD player using AV1 but when I went back to DTV mode it would not turn off the tv unless I went to tv mode. The only other thing I did was to program the tv input button also. 
Any ideas? I've tried removing the batteries but no change.

Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

How did you program the input button, simply the 960 procedure? Or did you have to change the tv code until the input key did work using the 960 procedure?


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Edmund said:


> How did you program the input button, simply the 960 procedure? Or did you have to change the tv code until the input key did work using the 960 procedure?


I Used the 960 procedure.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

thanks for the tips, but neither code worked


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

ralphfurley said:


> thanks for the tips, but neither code worked


How are you testing the code, by pressing the TV ON & OFF keys, while they won't work, you need to use the middle power key in the tv device. and other keys like Volume to test the code.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

This is a long shot, but I will ask anyway. Is there a code for the OPPO OPDV971H DVD player?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

f300v10 said:


> This is a long shot, but I will ask anyway. Is there a code for the OPPO OPDV971H DVD player?


Sorry, but nope.


----------



## EZ Ed (Aug 24, 2006)

f300v10 said:


> This is a long shot, but I will ask anyway. Is there a code for the OPPO OPDV971H DVD player?


You might try 1074


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

EZ Ed said:


> You might try 1074


The remote didn't take 1074.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't want to sound like a "remote snob" but I recently purchased a Logitech Harmony remote and it changed my life. Ok, so it didn't change my life but it sure made it a heck of a lot easier to control ALL of my devices.

It was VERY MUCH worth the $100 spent.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I don't want to sound like a "remote snob" but I recently purchased a Logitech Harmony remote and it changed my life. Ok, so it didn't change my life but it sure made it a heck of a lot easier to control ALL of my devices.
> 
> It was VERY MUCH worth the $100 spent.


$60.00 at Sam's Club...I have the Harmony 628 remote and love it. They have the next higher model in stock now for about 69.00...better buttons. When this one breaks, I'll look at it.

I highly recommend the Harmony inexpensive remotes (internet programmable). You should be able to find them from 50 to 80 bucks.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

hasan said:


> $60.00 at Sam's Club...I have the Harmony 628 remote and love it. They have the next higher model in stock now for about 69.00...better buttons. When this one breaks, I'll look at it.
> 
> I highly recommend the Harmony inexpensive remotes (internet programmable). You should be able to find them from 50 to 80 bucks.


AMEN.

I got the Harmony 676 from Sam's Club and have never been so happy! If you have a DVR, Home Theatre Receiver and a TV you're trying to manage it is a MUST PURCHASE item.

Couldn't agree with you more Hasan!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> AMEN.
> 
> I got the Harmony 676 from Sam's Club and have never been so happy! If you have a DVR, Home Theatre Receiver and a TV you're trying to manage it is a MUST PURCHASE item.
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more Hasan!


For the price and performance it is outstanding. I use it to control everything in my home theatre list below. I think the 676 is the one in stock now at $69.00.

The nice thing is once you have your remote data stored on the internet site, you can program many if not all of the Harmony remotes with that data. I had a cat knock my remote from a high table onto a tile floor...busted. Went to Sam's, got another one, plugged it in, and it programmed right up with my stored settings. I'm willing to bet that if I upgraded to the 676, I could do exactly the same thing. Logitech/Harmony is to be commended for this kind of "forward" compatibility.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay, is there a way to reset the remote? No matter what I do I can not get the TV Power button to work unless I have the selector to TV.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

steff3 said:


> Okay, is there a way to reset the remote? No matter what I do I can not get the TV Power button to work unless I have the selector to TV.


I would think that taking the batteries out of the remote would completely wipe out it's settings.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I would think that taking the batteries out of the remote would completely wipe out it's settings.


Yeah, me too but it didn't work. Maybe if I actually change the bateries????


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

steff3 said:


> Okay, is there a way to reset the remote? No matter what I do I can not get the TV Power button to work unless I have the selector to TV.


To reset the remote:

1. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
2. enter 9-8-1


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Edmund said:


> To reset the remote:
> 
> 1. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 2. enter 9-8-1


Thanks Edmond


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

stackman said:


> Has anyone found any codes that will work with Harmon/Kardon receivers? I have tried the supplied codes and a code scan to no luck. Thanks


I have the remote set up that it will turn my Pioneer Elite receiver on and off via the AV1 set up but will not turn volume up or down...hit the volume button, it changes the programming on my Pioneer receiver, does not affect the volume up or down....any suggestions???


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

cmoss5 said:


> I have the remote set up that it will turn my Pioneer Elite receiver on and off via the AV1 set up but will not turn volume up or down...hit the volume button, it changes the programming on my Pioneer receiver, does not affect the volume up or down....any suggestions???


Use code 31023, with a tv code entered in the TV device, do the following:

1. av1
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL UP


----------



## dan.smith (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi. I Hope someone can help me out here. I just had my HR-20 installed & I programmed the remote for my TV (Samsung). Everything works fine (Volume, TV Input, etc.), except that the TV ON & OFF buttons also seem to control the HR-20 power when in 'DirecTV' Mode (i.e. slider all the way to the left). When I put the slider all the way to the right, it only affects the TV.
Its really not that big of a deal for me to push the slider to the right, but my kids also use the remote, and I'm fairly certain they will unknowingly turn everything off & then none of my shows will record.
Anyone else have this problem? I tried all of the Samsung codes & this is the only one that controls my TV.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay, I am going to reset my RC with code 981 (thanks Edmund!) now I am wondering if there is a _best_ way to program the RC for my tv? The mute>select>channel method, the mute>select> mfg code method, or going through the HR20 menu? Does it make any difference?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

steff3 said:


> Okay, I am going to reset my RC with code 981 (thanks Edmund!) now I am wondering if there is a _best_ way to program the RC for my tv? The mute>select>channel method, the mute>select> mfg code method, or going through the HR20 menu? Does it make any difference?


Reset the remote, enter toshiba Tv code 11656, then reenter 960 code. Test TV On & off keys, and input key.


----------



## dan.smith (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, never mind. I am a moron. I had no idea that the HR-20 will turn itself on from "standby" mode to start a recording. Is this a new feature? Or did the old DirecTiVo units have this feature also?
I never turned my old DirecTiVos off. Ever.


----------



## scorom (Aug 16, 2006)

Is there a way to set up the Harmony 880 remote to control 2 HR20's separately? Right now every time I turn one on they both come on and unless I go to the unit and turn off one there is a potential problem of deleting a program from the unit you are not watching.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

steff3 said:


> Okay, is there a way to reset the remote? No matter what I do I can not get the TV Power button to work unless I have the selector to TV.





Edmund said:


> To reset the remote:
> 
> 1. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 2. enter 9-8-1





steff3 said:


> Okay, I am going to reset my RC with code 981 (thanks Edmund!) now I am wondering if there is a _best_ way to program the RC for my tv? The mute>select>channel method, the mute>select> mfg code method, or going through the HR20 menu? Does it make any difference?





Edmund said:


> Reset the remote, enter toshiba Tv code 11656, then reenter 960 code. Test TV On & off keys, and input key.


Edmund, Thank you!! Works perfectly now:joy:


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

Having trouble getting volume control on the RC24 to work with my Onkyo HT-R540 receiver. I'm running an OPtoma projector and would like the volume to work on the DirecTV select (not have to switch over to AV1 or AV2 to control the volume)

The was no "Onkyo" choice for "TV" in the menues (only ONkyo choice was under "Receiver"

Can anyone help?

Marlen


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

marlen said:


> Having trouble getting volume control on the RC24 to work with my Onkyo HT-R540 receiver. I'm running an OPtoma projector and would like the volume to work on the DirecTV select (not have to switch over to AV1 or AV2 to control the volume)
> 
> The was no "Onkyo" choice for "TV" in the menues (only ONkyo choice was under "Receiver"
> 
> ...


To punch-through the onkyo vol to devices:

1. av1 or av2, whichever has the onkyo code
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT

The onkyo audio is all devices including tv, if you wish to restore tv vol in just the tv device:

1. tv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL DOWN


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

Edmund said:


> To punch-through the onkyo vol to devices:
> 
> 1. av1 or av2, whichever has the onkyo code
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


Out of the two codes that they suggest, only one works (partially). After holding MUTE & SELECT - I punch in the code and it does power down the receiver. However - it will not power it back up and when I try applying the AV1 code over to the Directv setting it gives me the "Remote is not programmed" prompt.

Any other codes possible?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

marlen said:


> Out of the two codes that they suggest, only one works (partially). After holding MUTE & SELECT - I punch in the code and it does power down the receiver. However - it will not power it back up and when I try applying the AV1 code over to the Directv setting it gives me the "Remote is not programmed" prompt.
> 
> Any other codes possible?


Onkyo code 30842 will power off the receiver. code 30135 will power on the receiver and give you access to vol. There is no single onkyo code in the white remotes that does all, sorry.

My previous directions took for granted that you had a tv code programmed to the tv device, which you need before the vol keys will work, and you had at least found the right code for you to get the onkyo vol in av1 or av2 device. The only thing you were asking is how to punch-through the onkyo AUD to all the other devices, which my previous directions give you.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Onkyo code 30842 will power off the receiver. code 30135 will power on the receiver and give you access to vol. There is no single onkyo code in the white remotes that does all, sorry.
> 
> My previous directions took for granted that you had a tv code programmed to the tv device, which you need before the vol keys will work, and you had at least found the right code for you to get the onkyo vol in av1 or av2 device. The only thing you were asking is how to punch-through the onkyo AUD to all the other devices, which my previous directions give you.


Perfect Edmund. Works fine. THanks for the help...


----------



## brianhd1000 (Jun 1, 2007)

How do you see the codes that list after the "..." on the screen. I have a Pioneer Elite TSX-74TXVi receiver and none of the codes for the RC34 that list work. Thanks for any help here.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

brianhd1000 said:


> How do you see the codes that list after the "..." on the screen. I have a Pioneer Elite TSX-74TXVi receiver and none of the codes for the RC34 that list work. Thanks for any help here.


You can't, its a bug. Anyways the only code you need is 31023. the volume keys never work initially with any audio receiver code, not until you do the following:

First there has to be a tv code programmed to the tv device, your brand or any, or the volume keys won't work. Then:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press VOL DOWN

If you prefer the pioneer volume in all devices instead of the tv volume, do the following instead:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and old MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT


----------

